# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] LazyBot 1.7 on warmane

## rowenor

Is it detected or "safe" to use? Thanks

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Nothing is ever 100% safe to use!

----------


## rowenor

That's why I put "safe". I mean that do they detect the program injecting or so

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> That's why I put "safe". I mean that do they detect the program injecting or so


If you use a clicker then no injecting will occur.

----------


## warble00

> If you use a clicker then no injecting will occur.


If you look at all the things a bot like HB can do, how much of that can you do with Chimpeon?

----------

